# DV-In Freischalten



## walhai2004 (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

 ich wollte eigentlich bei meiner Canon DV Camcorder DCR-TRV8E den DV-in freischalten lassen. Leider macht es Saturn Hansa nicht mehr. Der Berater gab mir den Rat bei Ebay zu schauen. Da gibt es nun mehrere Möglichkeiten,

  1. Software + Datenkabel zum freischalten
  2. Widget

 Ich habe mal einen bei Ebay gefragt, der schon mal die Software gekauft hat, der hat mir von beiden abgeraten. Nun bin ich etwas verunsichert. Hat da jemand schon Erfahrung damit gesammelt?

  Bin um jeden Rat dankbar.

  Dank und Gruß

  Walhai


----------



## chmee (14. Januar 2005)

Die DCR-TRV8E ist ne Sony 

Und hier ne recht gute Beschreibung auch zu Deiner Cam !
http://www.nickles.de/c/s/30-0004-115-10.htm

Also viel Erfolg und berichte


----------



## walhai2004 (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

   super Adresse - Danke. Habe mal ein Umschalt Set bei Ebay bestellt.
  Werde mit den Infos der Page die Cam anpassen.

   Sony Cam:
   Ups - habs gesehen - natürlich Sony - irgendwie mit dem Digifoto vertan.


   Noch mal Danke 

   Gruß
   Walhai


----------



## walhai2004 (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

  hat alles super geklappt. Digi Cam DV-IN freigeschaltet - erste Filme zurückgespielt. 

  Geuß
  Walhai


----------

